# 22g Super Long Shrimp Tank Build



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Finally got this sweet tank setup and stocked with some starter shrimps (Thanks Thomas and Stephan). Let me know what you think!

*Full Tank Shot*









*Left Side* - Still waiting for that one cactus wood to sink









*CRS* - Or maybe its better if its floating?









*Driftwood* - Still waiting for the fuzz to disappear. It's getting pretty thick!









*No-Entry CBS*


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

What's the fuzz on the branches? They aren't harmful to the shrimps?

Btw, I like the scape


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks good Toan!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks!

I was told its not harmful. I think I read somewhere its just some harmless fungi. They seem to pick on it actually.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Sneaking in some pics of the turts.

*Full Tank Shot*









*Roasty Toasty*









*Cobra Pose?*


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

The setup looks great =D! Cute turtles`


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

*Full Tank Shot*









i got the same buddha!!! =)
it's always full of algae tho >.<


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

haha I love the buddha, had to get it when I went to the states. Functional too!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

ngo911a i love your super long tank. It is the perfect height for shrimp, isn't it? Did you get that tank from Charles? You planted it perfectly!


----------

